# Second Segmented Bowl



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Ok, here it is; the long awaited second attempt at a segmented bowl. Please let me know what you guys think.

Ken


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I like it, I think it is very pretty.


----------



## Grasshopper (Apr 18, 2008)

That's impressive....nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*segmented bowl*

Ken,
Looks very nice, good job. I think this is a nice way to make decent sized bowls without having to pay the price for a large blank. Plus the wood you are using is most likely dry already, so no surprises. 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Very nice indeed nice pattern I'll have to put one of them on my list

Dennis


----------



## leejb (Feb 16, 2008)

Very nice bowl Ken:yes:
What kind of woods did you use for the bowl?

Lee
http://woodtamer.wordpress.com


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

The wood is curly maple (top & bottom) and black walnut in the middle.

Ken


----------

